# Windows 8.1 Bootable USB Not Showing Up in BIOS



## GiroNovum (Oct 22, 2018)

Hardware:
RTX 2080 Graphics Card
i7 8700K CPU
16GB RAM
Z370P D3 GIGABYTE Motherboard
Corsair CX750M Power Supply

Hi, I am trying to upgrade from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10 and I have created the media tool I need on my bootable USB but I am running into the problem of my USB not appearing in the Boot sequence of the BIOS. There is no secure boot option in my BIOS either, I don't know what to do. :/


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With the USB Flash drive in the computer, Boot into Setup (Bios) go to the *Security* tab. Look for *Secure Boot *or Fast Boot. If it's there *Disable* it. Go to the *Boot* Tab, If you have *UEFI Bios* enabled, try to add *Legacy Boot.* Your Flash drive should show up under *Legacy Boot*
If you _don't_ have UEFI Bios, under* Hard Drive Group,* you should see your Flash Drive or just USB Device, _Move _this to First Boot Device, _Save and Exit_. 
If that fails, try to boot the Flash drive to another computer, if that fails, you may have not burned it correctly.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi read this it might help you understand where things are.

The asus/gigabyte guides are at the bottom of this guide I have sent you the link to read.

https://www.tenorshare.com/guide/how-to-boot-from-usb-in-uefi-bios.html


----------

